# (Mid Michigan) seeking rat babies



## farmhouse (Sep 14, 2008)

Greetings,

I am looking for some well mannered young rats to adopt. I used to have and enjoy rats about 10 years ago, and thought I would look into it again. I used to get my rats at a little pet store in BirchRun Michigan south of Frankenmuth. Their rats were not well loved and unfortunately many were sold as food for other questionable pets. I rescued them from time to time and brought them home as pets. My all time favorite one was a little tan/brown like colored girl rat. I named her Squirrel. She far outshone all the other rats I had ever had. I only wish their lives weren't so short! Anyways drop me an Email if you are in the *Mid Michigan area*.

Sincerely, Shawn

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Shawn, welcome to the forum.

Have you checked the Rats Needing Homes forum here? You may find a breeder or rescue near your hometown.

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

You're lucky to be in Michigan, there are hundreds of breeders and rescues there.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Where is Ypsilanti in comparison to Mid-Michigan? You would have the wonderful rescue Huron Valley Rat Rescue there.


----------



## ctowersmi (Oct 2, 2008)

I live in Michigan and just bought a baby rat from a great breeder in Kalkaska. Her name is cat and her Rattery is Rat Dippity Rattery. Her rats are very well socialized and she follows up on all of them. I know she is expecting 2 litters of dwarf rats later this month and already taking reservations


----------



## ctowersmi (Oct 2, 2008)

I am going to probably be going to Kalkaska in November and could pick up a pair of rats from Rat Dippity if you purchased them ahead of time.


----------

